# can torts eat basil?



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 10, 2014)

can torts eat basil?

zooboo at 7 inches.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a good question id like to know as well beautiful tort


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 10, 2014)

In moderation, yes.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> In moderation, yes.


thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 10, 2014)

well my russians wouldn't even touch it and my sulcata took one bite and walked away


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 10, 2014)

I agree with Tyanna, but I would be surprised if your torts LIKED it. My sulcata nibbles herbs now and again, but doesn't seem to be a fan of their strong flavors. I will be interested to know if your torts like the basil. Please keep me posted


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 10, 2014)

Ha ha! Looks like I posted this one second too late! I'm not too surprised to hear that, but would have tried it out if you had positive results.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess I'm a little late too! I'm gonna say it again, it'd be a bit of a surprise if your torts ate it. Mine don't like herbs (of ANY kind!) and greens like spinach and arugula that come in boxes at the store


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 11, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I guess I'm a little late too! I'm gonna say it again, it'd be a bit of a surprise if your torts ate it. Mine don't like herbs (of ANY kind!) and greens like spinach and arugula that come in boxes at the store



Mine only its arugula if it's mixed in with other greens.  He's not usually picky but if I try to do a small meal of arugula he's like NOPE.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Mine only its arugula if it's mixed in with other greens.  He's not usually picky but if I try to do a small meal of arugula he's like NOPE.


 too bad, too, because that can actually be healthy!


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine looooves arugula! 

Use the basil to make delicous pesto! After eating the pesto you'll have tons of energy to care for your tortoise.


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 11, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Mine looooves arugula!
> 
> Use the basil to make delicous pesto! After eating the pesto you'll have tons of energy to care for your tortoise.




hmm i realize i have been having more salads dish these days , i wonder why....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 11, 2014)

my torts eat healthier than i do....


----------



## RedFootBuddy (Mar 1, 2021)

Prairie Mom said:


> I agree with Tyanna, but I would be surprised if your torts LIKED it. My sulcata nibbles herbs now and again, but doesn't seem to be a fan of their strong flavors. I will be interested to know if your torts like the basil. Please keep me posted


My Tortoise ate it, but i can tell the smell confused him from the other food. ????


----------

